# Seen these wheels/rims?



## Eightbelow (Mar 16, 2011)

You could put LTZ rims on the LT, it would look just fine in my opinion, especially if you get the RS package with it.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

The only thing is the LTZ rims are 18's and i dont think the LT's original stuff was made to handle having 18's on them. Would i have to change alot of stuff to make them work on the LT?


----------



## CruzeCo (May 6, 2011)

the wheels will work on the lt. the only difference is the rear on the ltz is disc brakes which doesn't matter. i put the ltz wheels on my eco and they fit great.


----------



## Eightbelow (Mar 16, 2011)

Starks8 said:


> The only thing is the LTZ rims are 18's and i dont think the LT's original stuff was made to handle having 18's on them. Would i have to change alot of stuff to make them work on the LT?


Everything will work just fine, the only thing you might have to worry about is getting your speedometer recalibrated because it might be off by a few mph due to the size difference but that shouldn't be a big deal.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

CruzeCo said:


> the wheels will work on the lt. the only difference is the rear on the ltz is disc brakes which doesn't matter. i put the ltz wheels on my eco and they fit great.


But i think the ECO models at least came with 17's originally right? So did you have to buy a new set of tires and everything to accommodate for the LTZ rims?


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Eightbelow said:


> Everything will work just fine, the only thing you might have to worry about is getting your speedometer recalibrated because it might be off by a few mph due to the size difference but that shouldn't be a big deal.


Gotta, thanks guys. Knowing that makes it a lot easier to find the rims i want because a lot of the cooler styles come in the 18's and rims don't look all that good when you have too much tire like you would with the 16's. However if i did do the 16" rims i would be able to keep my original tires and just put back on the OEM wheels in the winter instead of having to purchase two different sets of tires and a winter set of wheels for the 18's.


----------

